# Ragged Staff Magazine - Gibraltar March 2016



## Newage (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all

Well the round europe tour continues, this year we start off with Gibraltar, this was a visit sorted out by that well known British underground group, we had plenty of time to do our own thing, some sites we wanted to do we were unable due to No permission, but hey ho when has that ever stopped me.

Gibraltar has been in British hands since 1703 after the Treaty of Utrecht was signed and we have been building defences since then, the last tunnels to be dug were in the 1960`s, it`s ours and its going to be staying ours for a very long time to come, so if your country does not fly the Union flag you can bugger off.

There are pictures from a wander around "Ragged staff tunnels", the tunnels started out as natural caves but in 1901 the RN wanted a better storage location for munitions so a 4 year project started to transform the caves in to Ragged Staff magazines.
The tunnels go from east to west and split along a main entrance tunnel too form 2 service tunnels with magazines on the left and right.

The whole site now is in private hands and is used for secure storage...


Pictures......

Main entance tunnel.







This leads to the magazine tunnels.






Having a quick look inside one of the magazines that has not been converted in to modern storage.











One of the cool things about Ragged Staff magazine is that it was build from natural caves, so after a queeze and a bit of a hike, you end up in the air vent system above the magazine complex, this then leads you to Ragged staff caves, this is where it gets top banana.
















Well that will do for a start, over the coming days look out for tunnel goodness.
All comments are most welcome, there are a few more pictures on my FlickR page so head over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157665633308690

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice taster, looking forward to more!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 21, 2016)

This place looks huge. great report.


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2016)

Well done in getting into the cave system Newage, great pics, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2016)

Fab stuff Newage...


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 21, 2016)

Brilliant thanks for that


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 22, 2016)

You just cant stay out of air vents, can you !?
Some cracking shots there my man, especially the cave system. Looks a large site !


----------



## night crawler (Mar 22, 2016)

Superb, did you find any cave spiders for Fuffy


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Stunning. I can see why General Franco didn't fancy his chances.


----------

